# Hasta la médula



## AlbertJB

Hola! A algú se li acut un equival·lent al català de l'expressió castellana «hasta la médula»? Moltes gràcies!


----------



## jazzmintime

En general es diu "hasta la médula" quan una persona està molt enamorada, no?

Doncs per dir que algú està excessivament enamorat he trobat al diccionari de sinònims i frases fetes de la Maria Teresa Espinal  "Estar enamorat fins a les calces" i "estar seny a perdre" i posa l'exemple "Mai no l'havia vist tan enamorat: està seny a perdre per aquella noia."


----------



## AlbertJB

Moltes gràcies jazzmintime.


----------



## Agró

"Fins al moll de l'os" em sona força normal i no tan sols en l'àmbit de l'amor.


----------



## RIU

En temàtica general, "fins a les ceies".


----------



## AlbertJB

Gràcies per les respostes, totes m'han servit.


----------



## gvergara

Curiosidad només... A Xile els homes hi diem col·loquialment _fins als collons_... Això ho diuen vosaltres, nois? 

G.


----------



## RIU

Si, pero es diu en el sentit d'estar-ne fart d'alguna cosa.


----------

